# Bluetooth: Inquiry failed: Connection timed out

## Ashdrubal

Im trying to configure bluetooth using a dongle i bought recently by following the guide on http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/bluetooth-guide.xml

Everythings seems to be okay until i try do to a "hcitool scan" or "hcitool inq". Im posting the results of hciconfig -a, hcitool dev, hcitool scan and hcitool inq below.

Could the problem be that i bought an unsupported dongle? The dongle works fine on my windows box at work

```
hciconfig -a

hci0:   Type: USB

       BD Address: 00:0E:A1:32:96:8E ACL MTU: 377:10 SCO MTU: 16:0

       UP RUNNING PSCAN ISCAN INQUIRY

       RX bytes:150 acl:0 sco:0 events:19 errors:0

       TX bytes:335 acl:0 sco:0 commands:19 errors:0

       Features: 0xff 0xfe 0x0d 0x38 0x08 0x08 0x00 0x00

       Packet type: DM1 DM3 DM5 DH1 DH3 DH5 HV1 HV2 HV3

       Link policy: RSWITCH HOLD SNIFF PARK

       Link mode: SLAVE ACCEPT

       Name: 'BlueZ (0)'

       Class: 0x3e0100

       Service Classes: Networking, Rendering, Capturing

       Device Class: Computer, Uncategorized

       HCI Ver: 1.2 (0x2) HCI Rev: 0x0 LMP Ver: 1.2 (0x2) LMP Subver:

0x6965

       Manufacturer: Broadcom Corporation (15)
```

```
tux andreban # hcitool dev

Devices:

       hci0    00:0E:A1:32:96:8E
```

```
tux andreban # hcitool scan

Scanning ...

Inquiry failed: Connection timed out
```

```
tux andreban # hcitool inq

Inquiring ...

Inquiry failed.: Connection timed out
```

----------

## scoon

Hey there, 

Two things I noticed:

The link of supported devices from the gentoo guide only lists one broadcom bluetooth device

The guide tells you to make options modules, but does NOT tell you to load them.  I use bluetooth @ home and have found that I MUST load the related modules BEFORE starting the bluez service.

-scoon

----------

